# The Great Music Thread!!!!



## Overread

Yeah so its not quite Friday, when these tend to kick off, but who cares - lets have some musical fun and share some songs!


----------



## Derrel

One of my favorites from the late 1990's, David Gray's original, Babylon.






"Friday night, I'm goin' nowhere...all the lights are changing, green to red..."


----------



## DarkShadow

Judas Priest.


----------



## limr

The Hives. "Hate To Say I Told You So"


----------



## limr

The White Stripes. "Fell in Love with a Girl"

Official video:






And the Feelgood version (be sure to watch the mosh pit halfway through )


----------



## Derrel

The Pales Waves and their song Television Romance.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## snowbear




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

One of the best bands touring presently. They are what I call a " jam " band. Better live than even their studio music.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Haunting melody here~~~ Mad World-Gary Jules


----------



## waday

Notorious B.I.G. - Juicy


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Some may be put off by his appearance in this video, but this Aussie has incredible talent and intense passion for his music in this video.
John Butler-Oceans


----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## RowdyRay

Last month I lost two childhood friends in two weeks. Been on a bit of a 70's and 80's kick.


----------



## JonA_CT

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Some may be put off by his appearance in this video, but this Aussie has incredible talent and intense passion for his music in this video.
> John Butler-Oceans



Just a phenomenal musician...I saw him play with his trio as an unknown opening act back in 2004. They were easily the better of the bands that night, and I’ve bought all of their records since. Their instrumentation is so unique (distorted acoustic slide guitar, double bass, and drums).


----------



## Fred von den Berg

This is "_*our song*_" . If one song sings the soundtrack to my life, this is it:


----------



## rexbobcat

Derrel said:


> The Pales Waves and their song Television Romance.



The director of that video is the frontman of another good Britpop band.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

This artist doesn't want his music to be labeled as one specific type genre, but when he rocks, he does it with passion!


----------



## RowdyRay

Many moons ago, I fell asleep on the couch while watching TV. Woke up to Austin City Limits. This song came on. Made me sit up and listen. And laugh. Looked him up a couple years ago. He has other versions, but think this is still the best.

This morning, I woke from a weird dream with this song in it, and had to share with you folks. Hope you get a good laugh out of it too.


----------



## benhasajeep

I am stuck in my ways.  I love my classic rock.  Seen it, heard it a thousand times.  Will still watch and listen again.  But I also like adptations too.  If you have not heard or seen her "Lucia Micarelli".  Give the video some time to play out!!!


----------



## stapo49

Khe Sanh by Cold Chisel. 

I reckon if you are at a party with any Aussies and this song comes on they would know all the words.


----------



## compur

The one, the only ...


----------



## Rick Waldroup




----------



## Rick Waldroup




----------



## Rick Waldroup




----------



## Rick Waldroup




----------



## Derrel

A good version of one of my all-time favorite songs from the decade of the 2000's. This song (an earlier version) was #1 on the Billboard charts at the end of 2001,according to what I read on YouTube.


----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## stapo49

Rick Waldroup said:


>


Love it. A great piss take.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49

Another great Aussie band "The Angels"


----------



## Sabber

I like Linkin Park


----------



## stapo49

Sabber said:


> I like Linkin Park


They are good [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## RowdyRay

Sabber said:


> I like Linkin Park



So do I. Long story, but a love/hate relationship between my 
father and I. This song sums it up and got me hooked. There are many more that others haven't heard.


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## dxqcanada




----------



## dxqcanada




----------



## dxqcanada




----------



## dxqcanada




----------



## dxqcanada

Ok, I am done now ...


----------



## dxqcanada

OK, I lied.


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## dxqcanada




----------



## stapo49

DarkShadow said:


>


Great song

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49

From 1976 but still good today


----------



## davidharmier60

I'm all over the place on YouTube. 
Lately Live Orchestra doing movie themes.
Do it on the computer at home.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack

get your halloween music ready:


----------



## stapo49

You want to know where Nirvana got the intro for "Smells like Teen Spirit from? Well wonder know more lol.






Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dxqcanada

Actually there is only one thing to listen to ... must have really good earphones.


----------



## Rick Waldroup




----------



## Rick Waldroup




----------



## Rick Waldroup




----------



## Fred von den Berg

Listening to this as I write:


----------



## rexbobcat

Just going down the rabbit hole of music I listened to in high school lol


----------



## dxqcanada




----------



## dxqcanada

and just to be more "modern"


----------



## dxqcanada

and just to finish off my Japanese theme


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Don't know if this band has been shared yet but here goes...

Greta Van Fleet-When the Curtain Falls


----------



## RowdyRay

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Don't know if this band has been shared yet but here goes...
> 
> Greta Van Fleet-When the Curtain Falls



Yep, They are definitely making waves. One of my new favorite bands.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## CaboWabo

My Dad loved this song but it scared me every time when I was a kid 
Bloodrock - DOA


----------



## stapo49

I don't usually watch The Voice but this girl was just so good.






Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod2319

Greta Van Fleet is pretty tight in concert. I wouldn't even feel compelled to throw in for a group of kids, they are just good.

We went to the Alice in Chains concert in St Augustine. Pretty awesome their album Rianier Fog is currently #1 on both the rock charts and alternative rock chart. It was fun being there with my 14 year old son. The album is good all the way through. Drone is just awesome turned to 11.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Just 'Cos You Can Don't Mean You Should from Joe Bonamassa's newest studio album-Redemption. Great blues yet again from one of the hardest working men in music today!


----------



## jcdeboever

For @vintagesnaps


----------



## stapo49

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Just 'Cos You Can Don't Mean You Should from Joe Bonamassa's newest studio album-Redemption. Great blues yet again from one of the hardest working men in music today!


He has done some great stuff with Beth Hart.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49

Love this gut. Wish he would tour Australia.


----------



## dxqcanada

Hmm, just re-watched John Wick


----------



## stapo49

Break on Through








Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## D7K

Gotta say for me over the last few months it's been anything Queen or some Coheed & Cambria.. Of course I have my guilty pleasures which I won't share


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## stapo49

Dan Sultan






Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## D7K

Always hits the heart strings this one!

The "Walkie Talkie" you hear on this track is the actual recording taken from the camp at the time;  Translated it is roughly;

*I'm over the big gray tower. I'm not far. I'm not far away 
- Hang on, Itso (Short for Hristo), come. They come to you, hold on. 
Stefcho, I'm not in camp five, I'm not in camp five. I- 
- Do you see your fifth camp ... the tent? " 
I can not see him from here. I am on the yellow belt. 
- You're a great man, do not fall asleep!" You are bulgarian! Everything is OK, people run for you. Please do not fall asleep! DO NOT FALL ASLEEP!!!*

On April 20 1984 Prodanov ascended Everest via West ridge. He was the sixth man to climb Everest solo, the 13th without oxygen and the eight to climb west ridge (59 ascent, 159th  climber on the top) . He remained on the summit for a half hour and began the descent down the west ridge proper, which had not been done before. At 9:10 P. M. he contacted Base Camp and said he would make a camp because of darkness. The following day, April 21, Prodanov had voice contact with Base Camp although his voice was weak and the words could not be understood. At 7:45 a click of the switch of his walkie-talkie was recorder for the last time. No sign of him was ever heard again.
A strong emotion carries the sacrifice of his friend - alpinist Lyudmil Yankov, who joins the rescue mission to seek Hristo. He does not give up, despite the difficulties.

Lyudmil Yankov still today holds the record for the quickest ever ascent in the Death Zone of Everest as he raced towards his friend in efforts to save him, sadly without success.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

stapo49 said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just 'Cos You Can Don't Mean You Should from Joe Bonamassa's newest studio album-Redemption. Great blues yet again from one of the hardest working men in music today!
> 
> 
> 
> He has done some great stuff with Beth Hart.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Yes sir! We saw Beth Hart with her band at a small venue last year. The lady is instrumentally very talented as well as a wonderful and soulful singer.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Speaking of...


----------



## stapo49

Nick Cave






Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

Feeling a bit international today.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## Rick Waldroup

Klaus Nomi - Lightning Strikes


----------



## Rick Waldroup

Chvrches - Clearest Blue (Live in Central Park)


----------



## Rick Waldroup

The Cramps - Bikini Girls With Machine Guns


----------



## stapo49

I just dragged my Van Halen album out.  I had forgotten how good they were.






Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49

Love this guy. Hope he tours Australia 






Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49

Aussie Classic 






Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49

Love this guy. 






Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## RowdyRay

Yep. Went to a party back in '79? My life long friend Mitch, brought a new album. Son of a son of a sailor. Yes, a record. It was so different from what we were listening to at the time. I thought he was going to be beat up when he played it. After the booze got flowing, he tried again. Cheeseburger in paradise. Before you knew it, it was played over and over and we knew every word. 

I own the album and others. Been to several concerts, but don't consider myself a "Parrot Head".


----------



## stapo49

RowdyRay said:


> Yep. Went to a party back in '79? My life long friend Mitch, brought a new album. Son of a son of a sailor. Yes, a record. It was so different from what we were listening to at the time. I thought he was going to be beat up when he played it. After the booze got flowing, he tried again. Cheeseburger in paradise. Before you knew it, it was played over and over and we knew every word.
> 
> I own the album and others. Been to several concerts, but don't consider myself a "Parrot Head".


He was featured on 60 minutes and they showed "parrot heads" at his concerts. They are a different breed lol. He is a great story teller which is what I like in a songwriter.  Also anything to do with the beach, ocean and tequila [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper




----------



## MartinCrabtree

Something a little different.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

RowdyRay said:


> Yep. Went to a party back in '79? My life long friend Mitch, brought a new album. Son of a son of a sailor. Yes, a record. It was so different from what we were listening to at the time. I thought he was going to be beat up when he played it. After the booze got flowing, he tried again. Cheeseburger in paradise. Before you knew it, it was played over and over and we knew every word.
> 
> I own the album and others. Been to several concerts, but don't consider myself a "Parrot Head".


Same here - we wore out my buddy's 8-track tape.


----------



## RowdyRay

stapo49 said:


> He was featured on 60 minutes and they showed "parrot heads" at his concerts. They are a different breed lol. He is a great story teller which is what I like in a songwriter.  Also anything to do with the beach, ocean and tequila [emoji6]



Parrot heads are a different breed. Dated a gal that was a certified member. She made vacation plans around where he was playing. I couldn't do it. It wasn't a money thing....it was more like I had other interests too. And my idea of a vacation was to get away from people. It didn't work out. 

He's definitely a great story teller. Think that's why he's so popular with people from all walks of life. There's at least a couple songs you can relate to. 



snowbear said:


> Same here - we wore out my buddy's 8-track tape.



Ahh....the 8-track tape. Self destructed and ruined the moment more than once. Lol.


----------



## runnah

Really digging Sabaton these days.


----------



## limr

Since they're in the news, I thought I'd check them out. I like.


----------



## terri

limr said:


> Since they're in the news, I thought I'd check them out. I like.


Good grief - that's the best new thing I've heard in a long time.   Rhythmic, melodic, tribal beat going...wow!


----------



## terri

A musician friend of mine posted this link.


----------



## RowdyRay

@terri That's one of my favorites. Been on an alternative kick lately. Didn't know how it would fly here. 

This is another. Think I heard it in a trailer and went looking for it. Can't remember. Not my usual, but it grew on me.


----------



## davidharmier60

Been listening to Rockabilly on YouTube. 
Some of it is really awesome. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## RowdyRay

Now back to my normally scheduled listening. Lol.


----------



## stapo49

Always liked this guy. Some
 great songs.






Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

It's impossible to watch this and not tap your foot or move _some_ part of your body!


----------



## K9Kirk

A little tribute to Gerry Rafferty.


----------



## K9Kirk

It appears this thread is almost on life support so I'll try and help prevent that with a vid. of a great, older artist. This song came to mind when I made a thread titled, "Ducks @ Sundown", a few minutes ago. I love the lyrics and harmonizing in this song.


----------



## Batista

Been listening to songs from Fallout 3 for a while. Idk why, but that creates Christmas atmosphere for me.


----------



## K9Kirk

Batista said:


> Been listening to songs from Fallout 3 for a while. Idk why, but that creates Christmas atmosphere for me.


 I don't play Fallout 3 and have never heard the sound tracks from it but this song does have a 30's, barbershop quartet, Christmas vibe to it. It's kind of catchy, I like it.


----------



## stapo49

Following on from K9Kirk another great Gordon Lightfoot song.


----------



## stapo49

This guy is one of the best singers you will ever hear but not so well known outside Australia I don't think?


----------



## stapo49

And then there is the King.


----------



## K9Kirk

stapo49 said:


> Following on from K9Kirk another great Gordon Lightfoot song.



Oh, hell yeah! That's my favorite! Personally, I'm waiting for someone to do a documentary or movie on the wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald. (Tom Hanks as the Cap'n.)


----------



## K9Kirk

stapo49 said:


> This guy is one of the best singers you will ever hear but not so well known outside Australia I don't think?



Wow, what a vocal range! I like them, they remind me a little of "Men At Work" or "The FIXX" (I miss both bands) with their lyrics about freedom and resistance to power and greed. They should tour with a band from Australia I saw earlier this year, "Australian Pink Floyd."


----------



## K9Kirk

My personal favorite from the king.






Since we're doing the "Blast From the Past" thing, here's a guy that had a good vocal range and could wail with the best. I love this song too because it illustrates what many experience.


----------



## stapo49

K9Kirk said:


> stapo49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is one of the best singers you will ever hear but not so well known outside Australia I don't think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what a vocal range! I like them, they remind me a little of "Men At Work" or "The FIXX" (I miss both bands) with their lyrics about freedom and resistance to power and greed. They should tour with a band from Australia I saw earlier this year, "Australian Pink Floyd."
Click to expand...

This clip goes back a few years as he is 70 now and just tours around Australia with Olivia Newton John and other local legends

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49

Eddie Vedder and another Australian legend Mark Seymour do Seymour's song "through your arms around me". One of my favorite songs. 






Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## K9Kirk

stapo49 said:


> Eddie Vedder and another Australian legend Mark Seymour do Seymour's song "through your arms around me". One of my favorite songs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Wow! Gave me chills. Great voices!


----------



## stapo49

K9Kirk said:


> stapo49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie Vedder and another Australian legend Mark Seymour do Seymour's song "through your arms around me". One of my favorite songs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Gave me chills. Great voices!
Click to expand...

I think vocally Seymour blows him out of the water but then I am biased lol

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49

Another guy probably not that well known outside Australia,  Richard Clapton. And no, not related to Eric. 






Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## K9Kirk

stapo49 said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stapo49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie Vedder and another Australian legend Mark Seymour do Seymour's song "through your arms around me". One of my favorite songs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Gave me chills. Great voices!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think vocally Seymour blows him out of the water but then I am biased lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Biased or not, I think you're correct and I would bet good money that Eddie Vedder himself would agree. Seymour wails, it was his voice that gave me chills.


----------



## NE-KID

Something different.

Ran D - Hurricane


----------



## Rick Waldroup

Cheap Talk by Lucia


----------



## Rick Waldroup

Open Up by Leftfield


----------



## Rick Waldroup

Castles by Freya Ridings


----------



## RVT1K

I just downloaded "Mariners Apartment Complex" by Lana Del Rey, there is a haunting quality to it.


----------



## Rick Waldroup

RVT1K said:


> I just downloaded "Mariners Apartment Complex" by Lana Del Rey, there is a haunting quality to it.



Lana Del Rey is a modern day torch singer who writes great songs.  I really like her.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Lo/Hi by the Black Keys


----------



## VidThreeNorth

No one mentioning the 50th anniversary of Beatles' "Abbey Road"?  How odd.


----------



## dxqcanada

A Night At The Opera
Pavarotti and Freddie


----------



## dxqcanada

Ok, Marc does ... Canadian music


----------



## RowdyRay

Forgot about this one. Heard it on the radio this morning. Stuck in my head.






Which reminded me of a newer song. A ballad done by a heavy metal band.


----------



## Rick Waldroup

Camel Toe by The Go Go Ponies.  The dude wearing the neck brace is my new hero.


----------



## stapo49

Another guy really popular down here in Oz.


----------



## stapo49

Filmed in the north of Western Australia.


----------



## Dikkie

Since the NightJet train is running again between Brussels and Vienna, it's a hot topic in Belgium ^^


----------



## K9Kirk

stapo49 said:


> Filmed in the north of Western Australia.



I like the song well enough but to be honest I like the video better. That area looks awesome with all those plateaus, that awesome red soil and beautiful blue water. It's like eye candy to me and it stole the show! (little wonder why he chose it for the video  )


----------



## stapo49

johnfreed0 said:


> Taken with Nikon D3300.  This shot was taken during a recent outing with the Mass. Railroad Enthusiasts call Steam in the Snow.  The diehard enthusiasts show up for the engine, 7470, to come out of the roundhouse.  Since my grandson is one of those, we were there.View attachment 184920





K9Kirk said:


> stapo49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Filmed in the north of Western Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the song well enough but to be honest I like the video better. That area looks awesome with all those plateaus, that awesome red soil and beautiful blue water. It's like eye candy to me and it stole the show! (little wonder why he chose it for the video  )
Click to expand...

The guy who sings this mother is an indigenous Australian and his grandmother is buried at One Arm Point north of Broome. He references different locations in the Kimberley region such  Lumbadina and Cape Lavique. I was up in Kununurra for work a few years back, spectacular country.


----------



## K9Kirk

stapo49 said:


> johnfreed0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken with Nikon D3300.  This shot was taken during a recent outing with the Mass. Railroad Enthusiasts call Steam in the Snow.  The diehard enthusiasts show up for the engine, 7470, to come out of the roundhouse.  Since my grandson is one of those, we were there.View attachment 184920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stapo49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Filmed in the north of Western Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the song well enough but to be honest I like the video better. That area looks awesome with all those plateaus, that awesome red soil and beautiful blue water. It's like eye candy to me and it stole the show! (little wonder why he chose it for the video  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy who sings this mother is an indigenous Australian and his grandmother is buried at One Arm Point north of Broome. He references different locations in the Kimberley region such  Lumbadina and Cape Lavique. I was up in Kununurra for work a few years back, spectacular country.
Click to expand...


I thought he looked aboriginal. You can usually tell. Thanks for that!


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## u8myufo




----------



## u8myufo




----------



## compur

I think this is funny:


----------



## dxqcanada

Hmm, nobodies around ... hmmm, empty hotel ...


----------



## dxqcanada




----------



## dxqcanada




----------



## dxqcanada




----------



## dxqcanada

Ok, this is my last one ...


----------



## dxqcanada

For those who are not Canadian ... this is Rush in a nutshell:


----------



## limr

dxqcanada said:


> For those who are not Canadian ... this is Rush in a nutshell:



I  Rush.

Spirit of the Radio started off every single road trip I took between 1989 and 1998. I only stopped because I moved overseas and then didn't have a car again until 2005.


----------



## stapo49

I was down in Fremantle the other day and saw Bon Scott's statue. If it's life size he wasn't a very big bloke. He was the better of the ACDC front men in my opinion.


----------



## compur

This is what America was listening to right before the arrival of The Beatles, Rolling Stones, The Kinks, The Animals, The Grateful Dead, Janis Joplin, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## weepete

Heard this somewhat randomly today, never fails to get me ...


----------



## limr

Along those lines, here are the hit songs of 1990:






And then in 1991, this happened:


----------



## Viere

Imagine dragons - only


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## u8myufo




----------



## snowbear




----------



## stapo49




----------



## Fujidave




----------



## dxqcanada

@limr you just reminded me ...


----------



## dxqcanada

Ah ... we were so much "cooler" back then


----------



## dxqcanada




----------



## webestang64




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## dxqcanada




----------



## dxqcanada




----------



## compur




----------



## dxqcanada




----------



## Space Face

Emotive stuff:


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## compur




----------



## snowbear

Love the music, love the song, love her.

Enjoy.


----------



## mjcmt




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Have we had any funk? I'm feeling old today...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Don't think I need a reason for this one...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

...and this one 'cause Joe deserves more play!


----------



## Space Face

First Roots album I got way back in the mid 70's.


----------



## Space Face




----------



## CherylL

Dean_Gretsch said:


> ...and this one 'cause Joe deserves more play!



My husband is a big fan.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Your hubby has good taste


----------



## limr

How about some post-modern funk?


----------



## Space Face

Brilliant guitarist  is our Joe.


----------



## Space Face

Brilliant rendition of this Porgy and Bess classic.


----------



## Space Face

Another classic from back in the day:


----------



## Jeff15

https://twitter.com/DCMS/status/1301893953881550848?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^tweet


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face

This and I'm currently trying to record a version of it on my home studio DAW but I can't sing for toffee so it'll be cr@p.  Still, it's fun having a go tho


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I like many types as you will see from this one:


----------



## Space Face

Got this album today to complete my set of their stuff.  Thought the title was appropriate


----------



## snowbear




----------



## Space Face

I love Haggis.  Pity you guys in USA can't get the right stuff.


----------



## snowbear

In the mid-Atlantic area, we have scrapple.  Scrapple is pork; everything but the "oink."


----------



## limr

Space Face said:


> I love Haggis.  Pity you guys in USA can't get the right stuff.



Yeah, you don't need to worry about us. We're good.


----------



## Space Face

limr said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Haggis.  Pity you guys in USA can't get the right stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you don't need to worry about us. We're good.
Click to expand...


Oh, I don't worry.   The more we have for ourselves the better.

You'd love it.


----------



## limr

Space Face said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Haggis.  Pity you guys in USA can't get the right stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you don't need to worry about us. We're good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I don't worry.   The more we have for ourselves the better.
> 
> You'd love it.
Click to expand...


No, I really wouldn't. As you said, more for you!


----------



## Space Face

I'm happy with that.


----------



## Space Face

Bless up!


----------



## Overread

And now for some starwars - with a twist


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face

WARNING SWEARY BITS


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Overread

And now for something different


----------



## Space Face

On Wednesday 21 October 2020, it'll be 54 years since the Aberfan disaster, where the slag heap from a coal mine cascaded down a Welsh hillside, destroying a farm, several houses and a school full of children.

I remember this disaster well. 144 dead, 116 of them children in the school.  If this doesn't bring a tear to your eye, nothing will.  The song is Myfanwy, which happens to be my favourite Welsh choral piece.  Beautiful.


----------



## dxqcanada




----------



## RVT1K

I've always felt the Pink Floyd was the U.K.'s gift to mankind. 

The slide-guitar solo in Shine On You Crazy Diamond pts. 6-9 is my favorite piece of music. Ever. I want it playing on a continuous loop when I'm finally checking out.


----------



## Dikkie




----------



## limr




----------



## K9Kirk

limr said:


>


Geez ... she made my cold coffee hot again, what a voice.


----------



## Space Face

These bloody links don't work for me.  I'll have to look on my PC later (again).


----------



## K9Kirk

Space Face said:


> These bloody links don't work for me.  I'll have to look on my PC later (again).



Then it'll be nap time after that, you've had such a hard day.


----------



## Space Face

K9Kirk said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> These bloody links don't work for me.  I'll have to look on my PC later (again).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it'll be nap time after that, you've had such a hard day.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I've been trudging through half melted snow for the last hour.  Delivering curry to my ill ma' and visiting my daughter and granddaughter who are alone on the wee ones first Valentines day.  Physically and emotionally tiring.


----------



## K9Kirk

Space Face said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> These bloody links don't work for me.  I'll have to look on my PC later (again).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it'll be nap time after that, you've had such a hard day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've been trudging through half melted snow for the last hour.  Delivering curry to my ill ma' and visiting my daughter and granddaughter who are alone on the wee ones first Valentines day.  Physically and emotionally tiring.
Click to expand...


Well, then there's all that. Have a Happy Valentines Day.


----------



## Space Face

K9Kirk said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> These bloody links don't work for me.  I'll have to look on my PC later (again).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it'll be nap time after that, you've had such a hard day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've been trudging through half melted snow for the last hour.  Delivering curry to my ill ma' and visiting my daughter and granddaughter who are alone on the wee ones first Valentines day.  Physically and emotionally tiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, then there's all that. Have a Happy Valentines Day.
Click to expand...


Impossible.  I'm home with the wife now


----------



## limr

K9Kirk said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez ... she made my cold coffee hot again, what a voice.
Click to expand...


You'll probaby like this one, too, then:


----------



## limr

And here's some more Postmodern Jukebox arrangements with different singers:


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

Here's one with a male singer with an amazing voice:


----------



## K9Kirk

All very nice, makes me miss the jazz clubs in Austin. That last number is smokin', what a talent.


----------



## limr

K9Kirk said:


> All very nice, makes me miss the jazz clubs in Austin. That last number is smokin', what a talent.



The guy behind that Postmodern Jukebox find some really amazing talent. He's the guy playing the piano in all of the videos - Scott Bradlee.


----------



## K9Kirk

What really captivates me is the way they sing, the expressions, the silky smooth movements, it's almost hypnotic like watching a belly dancer. It's a talent in itself. 
I like this one rather well.


----------



## limr

K9Kirk said:


> What really captivates me is the way they sing, the expressions, the silky smooth movements, it's almost hypnotic like watching a belly dancer. It's a talent in itself.
> I like this one rather well.



Yeah, I saw that one during my trip down the YouTube rabbit hole last night. This combo of song, arrangement, and singer is just a seamless interpretation into an entirely different genre.


----------



## Felixkoch2312

Lana Del Rey (Summer Time)


----------



## Space Face




----------



## dxqcanada

@limr


----------



## limr

dxqcanada said:


> @limr



That was impressive.


----------



## Space Face

There aren't many better bass lines that the ones Geddy comes out with.


----------



## K9Kirk

dxqcanada said:


> @limr



I'm a big RUSH fan and that's the best RUSH cover song I've ever heard, they did very well. I hope the singers voice is alright.


----------



## K9Kirk

I've been following this amazing little girls videos for awhile now. She started playing drums when she was only two years of age. She may turn out to be one of the greats. Here she does a cover drum solo of RUSH' "YYZ."


----------



## dxqcanada

Yeah, that singer does a really good Geddy ... didn't think anyone could do that ... though I didn't think anyone could Freddy Mercury either

I found those guys after listening to this cover


----------



## K9Kirk

dxqcanada said:


> Yeah, that singer does a really good Geddy ... didn't think anyone could do that ... though I didn't think anyone could Freddy Mercury either
> 
> I found those guys after listening to this cover



Love early RUSH.


----------



## limr

K9Kirk said:


> I've been following this amazing little girls videos for awhile now. She started playing drums when she was only two years of age. She may turn out to be one of the greats. Here she does a cover drum solo of RUSH' "YYZ."



Dayum!


----------



## limr

Someone has to post this now, so it might as well be me  RIP, Neil Peart.


----------



## limr

And how the rest of us mere mortals operate


----------



## dxqcanada




----------



## dxqcanada




----------



## dxqcanada




----------



## dxqcanada

OK, @K9Kirk ... she is really is good


----------



## K9Kirk

limr said:


> Someone has to post this now, so it might as well be me  RIP, Neil Peart.



I have the DVD, "RUSH In Rio" and he pretty much did the same solo in that. Awesome drum solo. Neil Peart (RIP) and the band is sorely missed.


----------



## K9Kirk

dxqcanada said:


> OK, @K9Kirk ... she is really is good



She's a little fire-cracker she is, love to watch her smile as she plays because you know she's really enjoying what she's doing. Her smile is contagious and it makes you smile, too.


----------



## limr

Man, this all has sent me waaaaaaaaaay down the YouTube rabbit hole.


----------



## dxqcanada

@limr ... Rabbit Hole?


----------



## RowdyRay

limr said:


> Man, this all has sent me waaaaaaaaaay down the YouTube rabbit hole.



You weren't the only one! Lol.


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face

.


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Space Face




----------



## limr

First the original:


----------



## limr

And now a kick-ass cover:


----------



## dxqcanada

In my past I heard a Pink Floyd concert ... it was at Toronto Exibition Stadium in the 90's, I wasn't there but I could hear it over a mile away.


----------



## dxqcanada

YouTube made me do it ...


----------



## Dikkie




----------



## snowbear




----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## dxqcanada

another one for @limr


----------



## limr

dxqcanada said:


> another one for @limr



Amazingly, I think even she couldn't hit some of Geddy's high notes 🤣


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## snowbear




----------



## stapo49




----------



## snowbear

'tis the season in the Land of Pleasant Living.


----------



## weepete




----------



## wobe

A little selection from my playlist this week


























https://youtu.be/_4E_924b9SU


----------



## VidThreeNorth

Replays:  *Brian Wilson's Smile

"Smile" *was an interesting historical fulcrum.  Brian Wilson ("The Beach Boy") worked on it a long time.  He thought it was ready, so he sent out some copies to some people who were impressed by it.  That included Lennon and McCartney of "The Beatles", who were impressed by it (confirmed by George Martin).  But then, apparently Brian delayed the release, and it did not come out until Sgt Pepper's.  The Beatles were praised for bringing out the first album based on a full overarching structure. Some people claim that this idea was Brian Wilson's.  Actually, I felt the idea was the natural progression of what was going on in album designs.  The order that songs were arranged and which songs were included was increasingly important, and long musical compositions were there from the beginning. Longer form classical music?, Songs from musicals? They were all "pop" music at one time or another.  Both albums were good and so were the component songs.  For me, that counted.

As for "Smile" itself, oddly, I had never actually hear the whole album as a single piece before.  It was one of those random chance things.  I could not afford many records per year and "Smile" got put off until it was no longer a priority for me.  I recently found this performance on YouTube.  This is actually a 2005 performance, and having heard it, I think I would say that I still have not heard the whole album played as a unit, because this live performance, has some changes and is not really the same as the original album.  But I am happy to have heard it in this form for now.  NOTE:  It is NOT "the Beach Boys".  It is Brian Wilson:

"Brian Wilson - SMiLE live",
posted Jan 26, 2013 by "Sweven", [Length 51:55]
"



"


----------



## VidThreeNorth

*Christmas Music v. Music for Christmas*

I am not going to post a link to "Christmas music" because it is easy to find.  Just search for "Christmas music".  Actually I will be listening to "Christmas choir music".  That's my taste.  But for music more generally, this is the best video I have seen this year.  It is a long one -- a bit over 21 min, but there are pretty good English subtitles.  Think of this link as my Christmas present to everyone.  It is not costing me to post this, which says something about "value".  Anyway, have a great holiday season!:

"빅마마(Bigmama)의 킬링보이스를 라이브로! - break away,배반, 여자, 체념,거부,Never mind, 소리,이별, 그 후, 하루만 더ㅣ딩고뮤직", "딩고 뮤직 / dingo music",
Posted Jun 22, 2021, [Length 21:13]
"



"


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The music future is bright with this super-talented man!


----------



## webestang64

Dust.....From a Dry Camel


----------



## zombiesniper




----------



## dxqcanada




----------



## dxqcanada




----------



## WackfordSqueers




----------



## WackfordSqueers

WackfordSqueers said:


>


I don't care what others may say, but after seeing them live, that just blows me away still....


----------



## WackfordSqueers

dxqcanada said:


>


Nice, a little bit of Lt Kije by Prokopiev from the Cello. Great sentiment. Sting, a higher echelon....


----------



## Space Face

WackfordSqueers said:


>


I have that album.  Original copy from the early 70's.   Wierd and different but I used to like it.


----------



## Space Face




----------

